# Can I get rehired?



## liriella112 (Nov 17, 2021)

[Deleted]


----------



## xNightStockerx (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm happy to hear you are healthy. 
I worked for Target for about 9 years and I always heard if you don't give a 2 week notice they won't hire you again. This could be just the store I worked at. Not sure.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 17, 2021)

Glad to hear you are healthy now!

If you can't get rehired when you explain those circumstances, Target doesn't deserve you.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 21, 2021)

liriella112 said:


> Hello, I worked at target previously however, I had to quit prematurely due to the doctor's notice and them finding cancer. I did not put in my two weeks as I had to undergo treatment the next week and the doctor told me it was best if I quit (surprisingly. I have never heard to do this however I listened as it wasn't my primary income source). I told my manager however, they didn't really care as it was during holiday seasons and he said if I didn't come in, I would be considered fired. I, seeing no other choice, voluntarily quit. This was over a year ago and I have not been able to get in contact with anyone regarding my case in target. I have undergone treatment and am now healthy and would like to return. Is it possible to do so?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for any answers given!



Your doctor told you to quit because frequently in America people prioritize their jobs over their health - given it was not your primary income source and the carrier of your insurance, your doctor gave you good advice.  If you go in and talk to the team at a specific Target, they should be able to suss that out for you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 21, 2021)

I am glad you are healthy and would like to join out family once again. I would encourage you to apply, if the topic of your sudden departure arises explain your situation. Please do report back here on the outcome as it may be helpful to someone else in the future. Good luck, we are so excited for you!


----------

